# Paint codes



## FozzieBear (Aug 28, 2018)

I have a 2006 Autocruise Stargazer on a Peugeot Boxer chassis, which has several different coloured plastic trims around the base of the bodywork, and around the wheel arches. Somme of the paintwork on these is blistering and I need to get it resprayed. It would be helpful if I had the exact paint codes for these parts - any ideas anyone?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Given its 2006 I'd say it'll have faded to some degree therefore the original colour won't match.

A good body shop could do a spectrum analysis and advise regarding the correct colour match for the trims.

Terry


----------

